# Does Wynn Environmental have Sales?



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Does anyone know if Wynn Environmental have sales, like Black Friday deals or whatnot? I have a ShopFox DC and am almost ready to purchase one, but if they have sales around Black Friday, I am willing to wait a little longer. If anyone knows, I'd appreciate any info.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

To my knowledge they do not.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Never heard of one, if they do…I bought mine about 4 years ago, and I paid full price for it…..Don't know what they cost now, but I wouldn't wait too long, as they will prolly go up in price like everything else…....Might as well bite the bullet and get one…..Your shop and your lungs will thank you…....


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Are you looking for the DC or just the filter? Many of he filters used on highway trucks have exactly the same ratings as the ones sold for DC service. They are far cheaper and very easy to adapt to existing systems.
Check out this blog.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info. The highway truck filters sounds like an interesting idea. I wonder how difficult it would be find the right size that could be modded to use with my DC? I saw the blog talking about trying ryder and such. I would guess U-haul's are too small to have filters that big. Might be worth a shot, but otherwise, I'll just get it from Wynn. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I just went to a place that sold them with my diameter measurement and square foot surface requirement and wandered around with the parts man measuring until we found some that worked. They were exactly the same spec as Wynn and half the price.


----------

